
Is It Possible to Upload a Mathematically Impossible Level in SuperMarioMaker 2? - CoolGuySteve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSlstPpIW-E
======
dnpp123
The author is mixing improbable with impossible. This is more annoying than
his accent sadly.

